# Female Imperial Guard



## Seargent Xavier Plodin (Jan 26, 2011)

On a more democratic world, why should the Imperial Guard be geared towards males?
Any suggestions towards making a guardsman a guardswoman?


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Ive seen several attempts at female guards. To be honest the only real change you would need would be the head. Once you have webbing and smocks on there is little to tell the difference at the scale we use.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Take sisters of battle heads and give them to your guardsmen to make them guardswomen
just food for thought


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Sounds like a very expensive and impractical way to do it.  There's several female heads to swap out there and even torsi pieces made to fit with the cadians range. Also, there's a guy who resin-cast his own female IG torsi. He used to have a project log over at Warseer, maybe I can find it.

http://www.shadowforge.com.au/workshop/work2.htm --> Shadowforge conversion pack.

http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=211842&highlight=female+imperial+guard --> Phoenix Club limited run resin parts (the thread is just for information purposes; maybe you can find them second hand. They also did catachan conversion bitz.)

That's the best I could find within the past 5 minutes.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sheyna/167080244/in/set-72157594166042748/

Not the best picture in the world, but the only one I currently have.
I took Escher Necromunda figures, gave them all lasguns and hey presto- female Guard! I now have enough for a full platoon put together...


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

sculpt ponytails coming out the back of the helmets, and your done, in battle you would barely be able to tell a male from female other than voice or if you get up close, or spend allot of time looking....which might not be safe, in heroic 28mm scale those differences become even smaller and harder to notice, the only guardsmen where its more obvious are 2nd ed metals, vostroyans and catachans


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Guys, have you ever actually tried wearing solid flak armour like that if you have breasts bigger than plums? It's remarkably uncomfortable...

Still, a little bit of green stuff (and I mean a little bit, not all girls are double F cups, even in the far future) added makes for the type of moulded armour a girl can wear without grinding her boobs into bloody flat smears. Two minutes work to a standard Cadian body and you're laughing. Add to that some of the heads mentioned above, and ta-da! Guardswomen.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

SilverTabby said:


> Guys, have you ever actually tried wearing solid flak armour like that if you have breasts bigger than plums? It's remarkably uncomfortable...
> 
> .


Surprising as this maybe most men dont have boobs and those who do dont generally pass the physicals for jobs that need armour and to be honest what would a woman need armour for anyway? house work isnt that dangerous is it?


----------



## Gluttoniser (Aug 14, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> Surprising as this maybe most men dont have boobs and those who do dont generally pass the physicals for jobs that need armour and to be honest what would a woman need armour for anyway? house work isnt that dangerous is it?


. 
INCOMING SHITSTORM!! TAKE COVER!!!!


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

It's all guys imo if that's what you were asking because I think GW was going for the classic men to war and women stay home with the kids theme.


----------



## Gluttoniser (Aug 14, 2010)

.Kevin. said:


> It's all guys imo if that's what you were asking because I think GW was going for the classic men to war and women stay home with the kids theme.


Are you talking IG only here? Because if you dont I must remind you of the Sisters and the Callidus Assassins


----------



## Harland (Jan 24, 2011)

I understand what you're doing - people he is trying to create a 'democracy'... hehehe he doesn't know how wrong he is...
but anyway - I would suggest looking outside of GW. seriously. I checked reaper but I don't think they have a set of more than one, but there's far more than that out there.


----------



## Harland (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't know if this has already been posted, but you HAVE to get a look at this:
http://www.dakkadakka.com/gallery/31211-Resin%20Female%20IG.html
I know it says male, but it's been shortened.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Those look very good Harland, but where can you actually get them from?


----------



## Harland (Jan 24, 2011)

Well, it says they origionate here:
http://www.ageofstrife.com/modules.php?set_albumName=Spack115&id=IMG_0109&name=Gallery&file=index&op=modload&include=view_photo.php
I can't access it from school (damn It staff), so can someone check for me?


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Surprising as this maybe most men dont have boobs and those who do dont generally pass the physicals for jobs that need armour and to be honest what would a woman need armour for anyway? house work isnt that dangerous is it?


Heh, you've obviously never been in my house when I'm trying to do housework. Stab-proof is the least of your worries... I find my solid metal and ringmail combo works better than flak anyway. 

More on topic: In one of the older Guard Codexes (the one I can't find, annoyingly) there were a few pages of drawings of Guardsmen regiments. Not the ones with 4/5 to a page, the one with about a dozen to a page. There was at least one exclusively female regiment in there (which conveniently looked like an Escher), and mention of several more that were mixed. So GW hasn't ruled out female guardsmen. Hell, they even released a couple of figures - at least one of Gaunts Ghosts, and a rather nice one with a ponytail but I can't remember the unit she came from. 

It's just easier when doing armies that are usually exclusively male to not put females on the sprues. Eldar of both flavours are mix and match, and specifically said to be so in the fluff, so they get females on the sprues. There isn't enough call for female guardsmen to have any on the sprues, especially when there are specialist game figures you can use instead.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Most books about Ig include female IG.
Gaunts Ghosts, Ciaphas Cain and the one about storm troopers to name 2 off the top of my head.

Have a look at chapter house studios. They have female heads for sale.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Maybe try and convert some Dark Eldars as they have many females in their armies.


----------

